
Found: A Batch of DNA Molecules That Seem To Have Originated in Space - apievangelist
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-08/building-blocks-life-can-originate-space
======
ColinWright
Discussed extensively here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2863544>

